# Leaf EM57 resolver wire harness connector



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i can't see the connector in your photo, and i don't know if this is the right one, but i found the F13 connector in the 2012 FSM. Look for the manuals on the nicoclub website, especially sections GI and PG are useful for troubleshooting and general information.


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

Oh yeah I checked that too. I think it's actually F10 in that view. 8 pins.

Unfortunately the one I was looking at didn't have any actual info on the connector itself, like a part number.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Does it look like this?










Here's a page with the motor control connectors, the "F" connectors










It may be the wrong year for your motor, but looks like F14 is the 8-pin (resolver)?

Look for a Yazaki mark on the connector looks like the red chevron on this page, i think it is in their RH series of connectors.

YAZAKI Connectors Catalog


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

That's it! Thank you so much! I'm surprised that wasn't in Alldata, good call on finding a free FSM.

So for anyone finding this thread in the future, it is a RH08FB.










Edit: I looked through the catalog and picked pins and weather seals for 20awg wire. For some reason the min order qty on the connector housing was 2, so I got enough pins and seals for both. Here are the additional part numbers and prices as ordered from Quest Components:


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Seems they got a bit _ _ _ _ on documenting the signals on F14 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

lol, yeah. That might be a small problem. However, I did find a photo with the pins marked. I'll have to verify it for myself, though.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The pinouts seem a bit strange in that they did not keep the exciter pairs together...what happens when the chief engineer goes off to a meeting and the summer interns have a softball game right after work.


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Here is the pinout from a 2021 LEAF:


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It agrees with @Zieg's photo annotation.

@Dala - you don't have a temperature vs resistance map for pins 3 & 4, do you? Or at least a max temperature resistance value? Kind of important as it gets pushed beyond 500A...


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

@remy_martian Yes I have the temp/resistance maps here, quite low resolution but they are usable:


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

dude - you're amazing

I'm guessing the windings (& magnets) are probably good to around 75-80C?


----------



## lordmundi (10 mo ago)

this thread is so helpful. thanks to everyone. I may have found a way to order this connector with pins and wires from aliexpress (and at the moment, no minimum order): 3.58US $ |1 set 8 Pin car waterproof auto connector 0.6 female 7282 8855 30 7283 8855 30 for Nissan Toyota with 20cm 22AWG wire|Connectors| - AliExpress

do we think there is any way to find a similar connector part number for the big plug on the inverter (the big F13 49 pin connector)? If we can track down a connector part number like this thread did it could solve problems for quite a few people!

thanks so much for people contributing info here.


----------



## lordmundi (10 mo ago)

kennybobby said:


> Here's a page with the motor control connectors, the "F" connectors


hey @kennybobby where did you find this image/pdf? I've been looking through all of the FSMs I can find, but I can't find pages that have these F connectors along with a field in the table called "Connector Type". I was really hoping I could find something similar for F13.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Take a look at post #2 above, GI is the General Information section, and PG is the Power, Grounds and Connectors section.

What year uses this connector that you are trying to find?

Might need to put a call out for Dala the Great to help on this...📡


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Summoning @Dala the Great into the thread


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

remy_martian said:


> dude - you're amazing
> 
> I'm guessing the windings (& magnets) are probably good to around 75-80C?


The coolant that circulates makes it quite homogeneous internally. The motor easily takes >300hp, take a look at Arlin's dyno video: 



I don't think we have to worry about cooling at all!



lordmundi said:


> do we think there is any way to find a similar connector part number for the big plug on the inverter (the big F13 49 pin connector)? If we can track down a connector part number like this thread did it could solve problems for quite a few people!
> 
> thanks so much for people contributing info here.


The big F13 pin is a round Yazaki connector on 2018+. On the older LEAF inverters, it is some strange square-ish connector that I haven't been able to identify


----------



## lordmundi (10 mo ago)

Dala said:


> The big F13 pin is a round Yazaki connector on 2018+. On the older LEAF inverters, it is some strange square-ish connector that I haven't been able to identify


Yeah... I think I may have added confusion here. I probably shouldn't have referred to it as F13. I see in the PG section the F13 @kennybobby found... but I'm looking for the square plug that goes into the inverter... the one I'm looking for is this one (that I think is shared with the Gen3 Toyota Prius inverter):

















I've looked through some of the FSM that kenny pointed to... unfortunately since some of those tables are images in the pdf and not text then the text search doesn't always work. But in any case, I was trying to see if anyone could do exactly what was done on this thread - which is ultimately find a reference in a table to "Connector Type" like this thread did for the motor resolver so we can google search it and hopefully find a vendor for it.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

what model year is it from? Can't do much without the basic information. Second and last request.


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

I think it's a decent range of years, I've been using 2015.

After learning that the plug is shared with a gen 3 Prius, I managed to snag one from the junkyard. It does appear the same and does plug into my Leaf inverter.

This morning I had a closer look at it and found a part number: TE Electronics G9260-47010. After going down a Google rabbit hole I discovered a thread where the Zombieverter guys were discussing the connector and determined you can't buy it directly from TE. However, I found a product listing from Toyota with the same part number. No photo but the description sounds promising. Anyone feel like risking $14 to find out? G9260-47010 Genuine Toyota Housing Assembly, INVERT



I also found what appears to be a used one for a much higher price: YARIS PRIUS AURIS HYBRID JACKPLUG INVERTER KONVERTER g9260-47010 {{product_id}}


----------



## lordmundi (10 mo ago)

kennybobby said:


> what model year is it from? Can't do much without the basic information. Second and last request.


sorry, i missed that in your last post. I believe this connector was used in a number of different years. I think mine is a 2015. This video also shows how to harvest the same connector from the Gen3 Prius as well:


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

Ah, screw it, I just called a local Toyota dealer, he couldn't confirm much but it did come up as a connector in his system. $15 Canadian so I told him to order it for me. Stock in California so I should have it in about a week.


----------



## lordmundi (10 mo ago)

Zieg said:


> Anyone feel like risking $14 to find out? G9260-47010 Genuine Toyota Housing Assembly, INVERT


ooh...i would definitely be willing to try... do we think this is the housing on the inverter, meaning it would be the male side of the plug instead of the female? man... you did some great work finding this!!!


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

Well it's the same number as what's on the plug itself, so I'm hoping it's right. But I'll know for sure in about a week!

Also, to the original thread title, the resolver connector I ordered should be delivered today


----------



## lordmundi (10 mo ago)

hey @Zieg just a heads up in case future people are coming through here and doing google searches for part numbers... i think you may have a typo in your post with the part number in one place in your post. In one place it says "-47010" and the other says "-40710". I think the 47010 is the right one but I wanted to check with you to see if you wanted to edit that.


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

Oop, good catch, thanks. Post edited, "attention to fine detail" removed from resume.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Dala said:


> The coolant that circulates makes it quite homogeneous internally. The motor easily takes >300hp, take a look at Arlin's dyno video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting...thanks for the video.

From the Youtube comments:

The car is running on 470V on NMC pouch cells, 15,000 RPM.

Uses a custom inverter, link to a kit on Endless Sphere is broken.


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

Zieg said:


> Edit: I looked through the catalog and picked pins and weather seals for 20awg wire. For some reason the min order qty on the connector housing was 2, so I got enough pins and seals for both. Here are the additional part numbers and prices as ordered from Quest Components:
> 
> View attachment 130289


So the parts arrived, and it seems correct. I see now that I ordered two sizes of seals, and didn't actually need both. Looking back at the numbers, I'm not sure why I thought I would. I'd just go for whichever is listed as fitting your chosen wire size. 

And on that note, the Prius inverter plug I have does not match the pinout I need for my Openinverter connection, and the shielded wiring to the resolver seems kind of janky if I'm honest. Coming out of the plug it's just regular wire for the better part of a foot, then it switches to shielded pairs in a massive blob of urethane wrapped in electrical tape. The drain wire is connected to another randomly colored wire and it all just looks terrible IMO. So I'm going to try to re-pin it and do it better. After scouring TE's catalog, I believe this is the pin it uses: 1612290-1 : AMP TH/.025 CONNECTOR SYSTEM, RECPT AND TAB

I have 50 on the way and will post another update when they arrive. Notably, they say they are compatible with 22-24 awg wire, and the pins I bought with my resolver plug are for 20awg. So I bought some 22awg shielded wire today and will just have to hope they aren't a problem crimping to the 20awg pins. Probably not likely to be a problem, but I might add a dash of solder after crimping them just to be sure.


----------



## lordmundi (10 mo ago)

man zieg... this is such great information. this is going to help lots of folks here and future folks. thanks so much for the research and sharing!


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

Ok, the part I ordered from Toyota arrived, but was only a partial success. This is what I got:









As you can see it's the main plug but missing is the smaller top plug. Unfortunately it didn't come with pins, either. The good news is the pins I ordered from Mouser did arrive, and they are identical to my eye. I crimped a few and they seemed to lock in just like the originals. I also managed to get the smaller plug off the junkyard harness I have, and found another part number, on the side facing inward. Sigh. G9256-47010. No hits on Google. I may call up Toyota next week and ask if the number means anything to them, or maybe if they could find it by pulling up the big plug and searching for related parts. 

Also side note, I tried the weather seal grommets that I got with the resolver plug and they seemed to fit nicely in this housing too, so that's a nice plus.


----------



## lordmundi (10 mo ago)

This is really great @Zieg. Your investigation is going to help lots of people.

I also got my resolver plug. In case it helps others, I ordered this one from AliExpress and it even had pins and wire leads with it. Takes a while to ship from China but I can confirm that it fits right in: 3.58US $ |1 Set 8 Pin Car Waterproof Auto Connector 0.6 Female 7282-8855-30 7283-8855-30 For Nissan Toyota With 20cm 22awg Wire - Connectors - AliExpress


----------



## lordmundi (10 mo ago)

hey @Zieg ... i'm thinking about that partial plug. There is indeed a smaller plug that snaps into the side of the plug you received. But I'm looking at this pinout... do we even need that smaller plug? Would what you have do the trick for what we need?


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

Oops, missed your message. I'm not quite sure what's in that plug. I do know that the Openinverter only uses two pins from that plug (BMS in, brake out). I could probably get away with not having that plug for my own build, but I'm not sure if someone using a Thunderstruck VCU or a Resolve controller could get away with it.


----------



## lordmundi (10 mo ago)

well i'm using the thunderstruck and so far i'm only using the pins i posted above, so i think we can rule that one out. makes me think that connector part you found might get us closer to a solution than we thought.


----------



## DaveEV (7 mo ago)

Just found this thread after searching openinverter for what pins I needed to repin the inverter plug! Great work tracking down those parts, I'm going to order pins right meow!


----------

